
Ask HN: What are some of the coolest demonstrations of JavaScript on the web? - aaronjgreenberg
Just looking for some examples of really cool uses of JavaScript---games, visualizations, art, interactions, whatever. The examples can be bleeding edge or not; I&#x27;m looking for anything.
======
dyukqu
[https://www.chromeexperiments.com](https://www.chromeexperiments.com)

------
jmstfv
I love this one: [http://david.li/paint/](http://david.li/paint/)

